# Wasabi Vodka Anyone?



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2012)

BEST IDEA EVER

http://foodbeast.com/content/2012/10/29/so-apparently-wasabi-vodka-is-a-real-thing/

a quote from the company's website:
"At Ninja school I was taught the saying, The Wasabi-eating Ninja Laughs Last. Im still trying to figure out what it means, but in the meantime have created this fiery flavour to creep up on your taste buds. Enjoy."


----------



## Jmadams13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yum. I'd love to try that. A distiller friend of mine made peanut butter vodka once, not so good, lol. I'm not a big vodka drinker, more of a beer or rum guy, but that would make an interesting Bloody Mary


----------



## tk59 (Oct 30, 2012)

Did you try it, Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2012)

not yet... it hasnt been released in LA yet


----------



## bieniek (Oct 30, 2012)

hehe, Wyborowa. 

Not the best base to do mixers to begin with...  

Catchy idea though


----------



## VoodooMajik (Oct 30, 2012)

Best Caesar ever...


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 30, 2012)

Chilled shots of this stuff would go well with fish, sushi & sashimi. Snacks like peanuts too.


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm thinking killer Bloody Mary too - :thumbsup:


----------

